# The Goat emblem



## 6.0yankee (May 5, 2006)

Where can i get the emblem for the back on the GTO where it normally says pontiac and change it to "Goat"?


----------



## KWB (May 5, 2006)

Here you go: GOAT emblem


----------



## 6.0yankee (May 5, 2006)

hell yea:cool ...thanks alot man


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a warning. I bought one of the GOAT emblems (but from a different company, www.afterthoughtsauto.com) and it's made really cheap. It is a different finish then the rest of the emblems (chrome while factory badges are brushed) and on the bottom you can tell where the plastic was chrome dipped because it was broken off of a mold and there are chips in the chrome from it. 

Needless to say, I called them and they already knew about the problem. They were really nice and let me return it for a full refund...that's exactly what I did.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tell ya what I did, I got another GTO fender badge, removed the 2 nipples from the back and then placed it right above the word Pontiac on the trunk lid.
It looks like it belongs there.

I was also contemplating getting off of ebay, the old GTO decals you see on the 68's- 70's era on the rear quarter panels. Placing one on the front facia under the headlight. I may still do that. Then I can say the car is retro :lol:

Those decals would also look good on the rocker panel as well. I've seen them on ebay for like 19.99 for a set of 3.

For those who don't know what I am talking abut...it is the letters GTO Clear color with the thin painted outline on the lettering. I've seen them in different colors.... Look on one of the older GTO's rear quarters.


----------

